# anyone for fishing pass and gulf?



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

im retired prefer weedays,would like to find someone that can use nas launch.if youre brave anough to go out in my 50yr old boat,have fished a lot for kings over yrs, caught limit last fall last 3 trips.have a70 and g546s but just learning to use then, most gas i used last yr 13gall all day. need some one to pull boat for now, loaned my tk to son. its lite and very seaworthy,allthough its a 1960 model. have plenty rods, could use some of your fav lures to try and gps lessions


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing*

Interested Retired Navy sent a PM


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> im retired prefer weekdays,would like to find someone that can use nas launch....


Fished with *Submariner* last year. Since I also had my dive gear, he dropped me off on a wreck and we "cleaned up" on the flounder. Really a nice guy. You'll enjoy his company. I did.


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent. PS have a Suburban.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

got ph #, got tk back today but lost it again will be calling, went today never seen so much green slime wrapping up on lures while trolling made one guy seasick


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

*fishing the pass*

There is a lot of alge in the water now. If you still need someone to pull the boat and go during the week, Give me a call I am located off North Davis ed 857-1039


----------



## tripleblessing (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't have access to launch at NAS yet but i am available during the week 450-1248 Chris


----------



## chuck (Oct 2, 2007)

Same as above 850-516-9581


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Ready and waiting on a call


----------

